# Trying to find book on health and wellness...HELP!!



## SagMaria (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know the name of the book (I've spent so much time checking Amazon, Chapters, etc!!! with no luck....) but it has a pink cover, its soft cover with a glossy cover and its a book on health and beauty for women, kind of a lifestyle book, has health info, budgeting info, being frugal info, recipes, etc.  Does anyone know which book I am talking about?  It's fairly new, within 2 or 4 years old, maybe a bit older.  Someone help!!!


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 19, 2006)

Nevermind I found it!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

Now I'm curious.  Would you mind sharing the title?


----------

